
Why I would never want to compete with Travis Kalanick - _pius
http://lowercasecapital.com/2015/02/04/why-i-would-never-want-to-compete-with-travis-kalanick/
======
vonnik
Meh. Bad money drives out the good. Uber is a subprime autolender masquerading
as a ride service company. Just wait until those loans go south:

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-and-its-shady-partners-
are-...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-and-its-shady-partners-are-pushing-
drivers-into-su-1649936785)

------
hangonhn
"There is but one step from the sublime to the ridiculous." -Napoleon

Napoleon was pretty invincible and known for being focus and ingenious and yet
gave us the term "Waterloo".

Let the results speak for themselves.

------
cylinder
One of the most foolish things I've read here in a while.

